#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Udemy Course - How to Create a Secure Website With WordPress

## harshanas

*What you can learn?
*
To Create a responsive website in Less Than 1 Hour.Setup secure WordPress loginBackup and Restore your Website after an Attack.To Protect WordPress from Brute Force Attacks.To Secure an FTP connection.

*What are the requirements?
*
Basic computer skills.A desire to learn.




> Link for the course - Click Here


*Some Udemy coupons expire within a day. If you like them, please enroll in them as quickly as possible*

----------

